# WHAT to use as counterweight



## BoyerPartners (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello All,
What can be used as counter weights for a plow I see some websites say use bags of sand
Any suggestions ?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I use the 80 lb tube sand. Easy to use and store in the summer. If you need traction, can just pull one out and use it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

This used to be talked about a lot more on here.
I use salt and a salt spreader
If you use sand, remember that once it gets wet it’ll be a lot heavier.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bags of salt in a pickup, unless you're using a v-box, then bulk salt works better...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Dont use feathers or cotton balls, they dont work very well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont use feathers or cotton balls, they dont work very well.


A ton of them would...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A ton of them would...


Yeah but what's heavier a ton of them or a ton of sand or salt...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah but what's heavier a ton of them or a ton of sand or salt...


I give up and Siri doesn't know either?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah but what's heavier a ton of them or a ton of sand or salt...


Pluto


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A ton of them would...


A ton of feathers is lighter than a ton of sand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> A ton of feathers is lighter than a ton of sand.


If you say so...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


If you drop the sand in water it will sink but if drop the freathers they will float.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you drop the sand in water it will sink but if drop the freathers they will float.


So the moral is, if you need something to weigh down your skidsteer, use feathers so it'll float in a lake?

Or is the point that a bag of sand, which sinks, weighs more than a cruise ship?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tractor weights


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you drop the sand in water it will sink but if drop the freathers they will float.


That's ballast not counterweight...
-snowfarmer


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

16' ebling is great blast


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

veggin psd said:


> 16' ebling is great blast


Thats counter weight. V-box spreader is ballast


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I built a 8in tall concrete block for balist. it has two fork pockets. I run no tailgate on my mason dump. It helps alot with reverse moves and seeing out the back.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I used tractor weights as counterweight and diesel fuel as added ballast.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BoyerPartners said:


> Hello All,
> What can be used as counter weights for a plow I see some websites say use bags of sand
> Any suggestions ?


I like concrete myself my Walter FEKS has about 2 tons worth of concrete blocks on the rear. My new Walter FGBS has about 1.5 tons of sand in the ballast box. The new NCUS will have 2-3 tons of concrete for the dump.


----------



## chase2682 (Sep 27, 2018)

I use cold pack asphalt in my trucks, 66lbs per bag and they are only about 3" thick, I used 1/2" steel for a long time but the fear of it coming through the truck in an accident was enough for me to change my mind lol.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

900 lbs of cutting edge tied to the frame ( with sheet metal cover for dress up)


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I use an old cast iron wall radiator filled with RV antifreeze. It only cost me few bucks for the antifreeze.


----------

